# ISO Some new recipes for sausages please



## superchef69 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am in desperate need of a new idea (and simple) for some beef sausages that I have.  I am sooo sick of barbeque sausages or grillled sausage with tomato/egg/chips.  What can I do?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 19, 2007)

(1) You can cut them into cubes and serve them in Fettuccini Pasta. (2) You can skin them and mash with the basics for stuffed green bell peppers. (3) Also you can roll them in a cabbage leaf with a slice of colby cheese and make cabbage rolls with a tomato based sauce.  (4) Serve in a hot flour tortilla with pepper jack cheese and refried beans. (5) You can put some in the classic green bean casserole.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 19, 2007)

cook them 1`st, then allow to cool and then cut them up into sections about 3cms long (or 4 peices for the average sausage).

in a saucepan or even a pot, add a little oil (or even the beef fat that came off the sausage) then coursly chop up a large onion a glove of garlic a red bell pepper and some Celery.
fry these for a little bit and then add some V8 (or even just tomato juice) enough to cover the veg, allow to simer for about 20 mins then add the sausage, simmer another 20 mins, add salt and chili sauce to taste Liquid Smoke is great too. then let it cool.
the point here is that as it cools the sausage absorbs the flavors things contract as they cool and so suck up plenty juice like a sponge.
it`s Important to do the salt after it cooks and not before as plenty salt can be in the sausage too and you don`t want to spoil it.


then whenever you`re hungry and ready to eat, put some rice on and turn your sausages on low to re-heat, serve them together.

This is exactly what I`m having tonight also


----------



## lulu (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, it is not a novel idea, but toad in the hole?  Or instead of your usul tomato/egg/chips combo some other veg, mash and an onion gravy, neither idea is new but they are both fairly unbeatablle!


----------



## cjs (Apr 19, 2007)

When I want a sausage fix, this is what I do!! It's delicious

               ROAST SAUSAGE WITH ONIONS, PEPPER & POTATOES

Bell Peppers - green, red, yellow - whatever you prefer to use - cored, seeded and cut into nice chunks.
Potatoes, scrubbed & cubed into large chunks.
Large onions, of any variety, peeled and chunked.
Salt & Pepper, Olive oil
Sausage - Italian is the primary choice but this is wonderful with Kielbasa, Bratwurst, Chorizo, Andouille, whatever you can get a lot of for a little.

Combine all cut vegetables in a large foil roasting pan and drizzle with a goodly amount of olive oil, season with salt & pepper.
I add some crushed red pepper, a little Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano and mix well.
Cover with foil and bake in a 350°F oven for about an hour. 

While the veggies cook, parboil your sausage in a little water in a covered pan for 15 to 20 minutes.
When veggies are starting to get nice and soft, cut the sausage into nice size pieces and add to the roasting pan.

Cover and bake 3/4 to 1 hour, then uncover & roast under the broiler, stirring occasionally, till the sausage is browning nicely and the veggies start to show signs of browning.
Serve with grated cheese, bread and a salad, or a raw vegetable antipasto, or soup, or anything.
Description:
  "Amounts are irrelevant - this is ultra simple and delicious."


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 19, 2007)

Break them open and scoop out the meat and use it to make a risotto.

Make hot stock. Fry an onion till soft, add sausage meat and break up a bit in the pan as it fries. Stir in your risotto rice and gently fry in the juices for a minute or so. Swish in a bit of white wine or vermouth and then make your risotto as normal. Towards the end, stir in some saffron to give it a good colour. Serve with generous amount of freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2007)

We like sausage with sauerkraut and potatoes all cooked together, the longer the kraut cooks the better it is.  I usualy cook it (kraut) for a while before I had anything else. Add a little Caraway seeds too.  Yum !


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a great Provencal recipe for Sausages baked with chicken, ripe olives and chunks of potato...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I have a great Provencal recipe for Sausages baked with chicken, ripe olives and chunks of potato...


Now that sounds fantastic..Care to share? 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2007)

_We like to make pasta sauce as we usually do only to make it a little different, we will slice and brown some mild italian sauge and add it to the basic pasta sauce put over penne or even polenta it's rather rustic and rough but makes it a hearty meal..For me though there has to be a lot of dried mushrooms rehydrated and chopped fine added to the sauce as well as the mushroom broth...._

_kadesma_


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2007)

You can make this dish with sausages in place of the chicken.


----------



## csalt (Apr 19, 2007)

Sausage casserole?

Slice up some thick herby sausages into about 2" chunks.
Peel, slice and parboil some potatoes and carrots
Fry some onions
Put all in a casserole dish ( I often add any leftover vegs.
Use the vegs water with a stock cube added to make some gravy
Pour over the contents of the casserole dish.
Spice it up with whatever spices you like
Stick in the oven and cook.
Serve with some pasta or rice or just extra vegs or mini yorkshires or dumplings.


----------



## mish (Apr 19, 2007)

Sausage pizza - sausage, mozzarella, green peppers, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes & oregano

Sausage, peppers, onions & provalone on crusty bread/rolls

Sausage meatballs - Crumble the sausage, combine with peeled diced apples, breadcrumbs & sage - serve over noodles.

Sausage Paella:
 Sausage Paella Recipe

Here's another idea (you could add spinach to the mix, if you like):

Baked Ziti with Tomato, Mozzarella & Sausage


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are a bunch of great recipes.  So I'll give a humble, but tasty one.  Beef sausages are great when you quorter them, and add them to a Minestroni-style soup.  You can also replace the corned beef or ham from a New England boiled dinner.  If you are unfamiliar with this meal, it it made with fresh cabbage, usually chopped into bite-sized chunks, potaotes, fresh onion, again sliced into chunks, celery, salt and pepper to taste, some like ruttabega or chunks of turnip added.  This is all boiled along with corned beef or ham into a very tasty dinner.  My Dad used to make it with venison, which shows that the variety of meat isn't written in stone.  I'd think you sausage would work well in this dish.

Other ideas are to slice the sausage, and place it, along with a bit of butter, sliced potatoes, sliced onions, and sliced carrots into aluminum foil to make foil, or hobo dinners.  Or if you want to be a bit more elegant, bake them en papillote (sp).

If you chop them finely, you can add them to a ground or shredded beef mixture and serve them up nachos style, or in a burrito, or taco.  

I hopt that some or all of these ideas gives you more to do with your sausage.

Oh, one more thing that is a real comfort food; wrap them in raw bread dough, let it rise around them, and bake until golden brown for pigs-in-the-blanket.  You can put some cheese in with them before wrapping if you want.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## superchef69 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of your various input. Such variety and good ideas. Something there for all - even my family.


----------



## legend_018 (Apr 27, 2007)

*thanks for some ideas*

Thanks. I was looking through this. It's Friday and tomorrow is shopping day. I have some kielbasa, and looking for something to do with it. I usually either fry it and than we make sandwiches with mustart ect. Or I mix it with a combo of chili sauce, brown sugar, can of crushed pineapple slightly drained and simmer in the crock pot. Sometimes I'll fry them a little first though to get that nice fried/brown texture. After reading through this - I might try this later:

ROAST SAUSAGE WITH ONIONS, PEPPER & POTATOES

I have everything, but peppers. I do have a Roma Tomatoe though.
I probably should really have the peppers though huh? Well maybe I'll get to the store later today. It's quite rainy out there.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, Southern  and Cajun ideas coming your way. Redbeans and rice with sausage is to die for (and not too unhealthy), chicken and sausage gumbo, we   also love chopped sausage mixed in with homemade macaroni and cheese ( only use a mix as a last resort or lack of time) and our all time favorite---sausage with iron cast skillet pan cornbread and baked beans and a salad on the side.


----------

